# Et maintenant, je fais quoi ?



## rezba (6 Juin 2004)

Crack ! Zip ! Pfrt pfrt pfrt ! Chtilling, chtilling....


Bon, cet après-midi, il faisait tellement beau. Je suis allé à la plage, avec les enfants. Pendant ce temps là, on m'a fracassé la porte de l'appart, retourné la maison, et embarqué une grande partie de l'électronique et de l'informatique.

Parmi ça, deux machines. Mon alubook 1.25, qui allait partir en retour atelier, et un autre alubook 1.25, que mon revendeur m'a filé vendredi soir en échange standard. J'étais en train de cloner le premier sur le second.

Ma machine est sous protection totale, ou presque. OpenFirmWare Password, et password en sortie de veille. L'autre, je ne sais pas, elle est là où était la copie clonée au moment du vol, mais en tout cas elle n'était pas encore protégée entièrement.

Je ne sais d'ailleurs pas laquelle était encore à moi, et laquelle appartenait encore -ou déjà-, au revendeur. Je verrais ça avec lui demain.

Là, dans l'immédiat, je voudrais savoir comment retrouver le numéro de série de ma machine, enregistrée chez Apple.

Pour le reste, vous bilez pas avec les condoléances, c'est la vie. Le seul truc qui m'emmerde vraiment beaucoup, c'est qu'ils m'ont piqué le sac avec lequel je transporte le portable, qui contient la seule sauvagarde correcte, un DVD-RW. Et l'iPod, qui contient une autre partie des sauvegardes. Et mon agenda papier, un petit filo noir, qui leur a visiblement tapé dans l'½il. Pour le reste, ça va le faire, je vais juste perdre une semaine de boulot ...   


Mais dans l'immédiat, je veux juste pouvoir retrouver le numéro de série, et bloquer toute possibilité de transaction des machines.

Mackie, t'es là ?  :casse:


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

tu appel demain apple assistance pour faire déclarer les machines voler (il te faut les numéros de series), pour info la protection  open firmware ce vire en mois d'une minute


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

et comme ta machine est passer chez un réparateur du devrait retrouver le numéro de serie et ton vendeur devrais avoir celui de la machine de pret :siffl:


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu appel demain apple assistance pour faire déclarer les machines voler (il te faut les numéros de series), pour info la protection  open firmware ce vire en mois d'une minute



Ouais, je sais. Mais ce n'est pas vraiment de spros du mac, vu ce qu'ils ont laissé trainer... 

Bon, je verrais tout ça avec le revendeur demain. Merci mon pote.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juin 2004)

Dans quel monde on vit...franchement....


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

voila encore un exemple qui prouve qu'il est utile d'enregistré sa machine auprès d'apple


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

si tu habites du coté de marseille tu peux aller faire un tour aux puces ...
désolé pour toi


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voila encore un exemple qui prouve qu'il est utile d'enregistré sa machine auprès d'apple



dis comme t'es mon revendeur, t'as noté les numéros de série ?


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

ta la boite de l'ibook


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta la boite de l'ibook



non je l'ai vendu avec... 

et pour le G4 composé à partir de 5 machine, je prends quel numéro ?


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

euh, prend en aucun alors


----------



## chupastar (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voila encore un exemple qui prouve qu'il est utile d'enregistré sa machine auprès d'apple



En voyant ce post je me suis dis que j'allais faire enregistrer ma machine, mais j'ai jeté à la corbeille l'adresse d'enregistrement, et je ne la trouve pas sur l'apple store...

Qq'un l'aurait sous la main svp?

Merci.


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

pour la france c'est le : 0825 899 155
pour la belgique francophone c'est le : 070 700773
pour la suisse c'est le : 0848 000138


----------



## Amophis (6 Juin 2004)

On peut s'enregistrer par Internet non?


Je pense que je vais me faire installer un coffre pour mettre nos Macs lorqu'on est pas chez nous   


De plus tu peux signaler sur www.powerbook-fr.com, ils ont une liste de portables volés, on sait jamais


----------



## chupastar (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour la france c'est le : 0825 899 155
> pour la belgique francophone c'est le : 070 700773
> pour la suisse c'est le : 0848 000138



J'avais un lien internet sur OSX lors de l'achat, c'est plus pratique que de telephoner.


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2004)

Merci les posteurs 

Le revendeur a tous les numéros, et toutes les machines sont enregistrées. Et tous les posteurs de la région vont recevoir un email, dès que je me serais reconfiguré une machine. Et les revendeurs de la région. Et les listes. 

Le plus con, c'est de m'être fait piquer toutes les sauvegardes amovibles, et les clés de sauvegarde. En fait, ils m'ont pris un autre sac, en plus de l'hedgren qui me sert de bureau nomade. Et dans cet autre sac, il y a une clé usb, avec les codes et les login de tous mes comptes fournisseurs et hébergeurs. Plus d'autres. C'est crypté en 128, donc pas de problèmes de ce côté là. Mais le seul double était dans mon powerbook. Ca plus le dvd, ça fait beaucoup.

Pour le reste, oui, oui, il faut s'enregistrer. Faut même avoir une ID Apple, si vous voulez mon avis.

Allez, j'ai un peu de taf...


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non je l'ai vendu avec...
> 
> et pour le G4 composé à partir de 5 machine, je prends quel numéro ?



J'ai la mienne, de boite .

Pour le G4, prends celui de la carte mère


----------



## golf (6 Juin 2004)

Il existe un site spécialisé dans le déclaratif des n° de série d'ordi volés...
En + de celui là





			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> ...De plus tu peux signaler sur www.powerbook-fr.com, ils ont une liste de portables volés, on sait jamais


nb : le réseau connait bien ce site

Mais je ne le retrouve pas dans mes anciens index IE ! Si qqu'un connait...

Bon courage


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> On peut s'enregistrer par Internet non?
> 
> 
> Je pense que je vais me faire installer un coffre pour mettre nos Macs lorqu'on est pas chez nous
> ...



combien de fois vous t-il vous dire que c'est une connerie supplémentaire de balancer un numéro de série de machine sur le net :siffl:


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Juin 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Merci les posteurs
> 
> Le revendeur a tous les numéros, et toutes les machines sont enregistrées. Et tous les posteurs de la région vont recevoir un email, dès que je me serais reconfiguré une machine. Et les revendeurs de la région. Et les listes.
> 
> ...



Comme quoi, faut jamais mettre tous les oeufs dans le même panier !!!....


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> combien de fois vous t-il vous dire que c'est une connerie supplémentaire de balancer un numéro de série de machine sur le net :siffl:



Pourquoi ? 

Ça peut servir, qui sait...


----------



## Mulder (7 Juin 2004)

Ça n'est certainement pas le moment de faire la morale juste après un tel emmerdement (je ne trouve pas d'autres mots) mais c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux délocaliser une sauvegarde.


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2004)

Mes sauvegardes sont délocalisées. Sur le web, pour une bonne partie. Va juste falloir que je récupères les login et les mots de passe de tous ces espaces. Et pour certains, je peux mettre une croix dessus, vu les hébergeurs...


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Ça peut servir, qui sait...



Le seul truc vraiment intéressant, c'est de les mettre sur les black-list d'apple. Comme ça, plus d'accès au SAV ni au réseau de revendeurs officiels. Pour le reste...


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Ça peut servir, qui sait...




si tu savais tout ce que je peu faire avec un numéro de serie


----------



## rezba (9 Juin 2004)

Bon, j'ai une nouvelle machine... Je croyais qu'Apple avait mis en place une black list accessible aux revendeurs, mais je ne la trouve pas.


----------



## peteskwal (9 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais tout ce que je peu faire avec un numéro de serie


 par exemple?


----------



## maousse (9 Juin 2004)

lors de toutes les procédures de mises à jour diverses (offre panther à 30¤, ilife à tarif réduit). Si quelqu'un se sert de ton numéro à ta place, tu ne peux plus en profiter. Et ce n'est qu'un exemple.

(et mackie est un escroc, il faut le savoir !  :rateau:    )


----------



## peteskwal (9 Juin 2004)

ok merci.


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> lors de toutes les procédures de mises à jour diverses (offre panther à 30¤, ilife à tarif réduit). Si quelqu'un se sert de ton numéro à ta place, tu ne peux plus en profiter. Et ce n'est qu'un exemple.
> 
> (et mackie est un escroc, il faut le savoir !  :rateau:    )




tu disait pas ça quand tu a eu ton panther


----------

